# Avanquest perfect image 12



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello all,
I would like a program
to back up my computer in case of a hard drive failure or virus.
I tried Acronis, but found their customer support lacking.
I just downloaded Avanquest 12.
The only problem is that according to tech support, you cannot view what has been backed up and I don't want any surprises down the road.
Any one using this program and are you satisfied?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What did you find wrong with Acronis True Image? I've been using it for years, excellent backup utility.


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thanks for your reply.
I downloaded the Trial and it immediately disconnected my Internet.
After speaking to Acronis, they told me to download a different link, but to uninstall the previous version first.
After installing their Utility and running it , it would not work.
I finally downloaded the Microsoft Utility and that took it off.
The problem I found with Acronis, is the myriad of choices in the Backup program and not knowing if it is going to work when I truly need it.
I am just looking for an easy program that will back up my computer and allow me to go back in time before a virus or completely restore in case of a crash.
Thanks again for any advice.*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gosh, I've always found Acronis True Image to be pretty easy to use, especially in the recent releases.


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Guess that's why they make chocolate and vanill**a ice cream.*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very true.


----------

